# Negative Bouyancy



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

i heard a lot about this in the offshore ind.gas bubbles,, rigs collapsing,has anyone seen or experienced or heard of this happening.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Negative buoency is a state one can suffer badley from when swimming . It occurs usually when you drink more beer than you Pee !


----------



## tell (Feb 12, 2005)

this was one of the theories for the bermuda triangle disasters,the sea was said to be aereated so much that it lost it's bouyancy


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

The " Mythbusters " did a programme on TV and it and confirmed the fact for those doubting Thoms . Consider if the vessel was sitting in one big bubble with no sea to support it ; do you not think it would fall ?? Therefore areated water depending on the amount of air water mix will have an obvious negative impact on the bouency .


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Dunno about Bermuda triangle but remember seeing a demonstration done by some _Mad Scientist_ type on the telly with a large fish tank full of plastic balls about 2 inch diameter and a model ship on the top.

It sat there quite happily until he started blowing air up from the bottom of the tank. It was fine for a while but a point was reached as he turned up the airflow when the thing just sank to the bottom.

Does this prove that air bubbles could sink a ship? I'm not sure but I don't think the idea can be dismissed out of hand.

I am going to attempt an alternative experiment involving sitting in the bath with plastic ducks, eating several large plates of curry and watching the results. (LOL) 

Brian


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm sure I remember seeing a programme about this theory. They managed to sink a small motorboat simply by piping air underneath her.


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

That reminds me of the definition of a Puff Adder. 

A person who farts in the bath and counts the bubbles.

fred

" I'm forever-----"


----------

